# Let me axe a question



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Today I stopped at a yard sale ( weird for a Tuesday) and picked up a d23 and this axe. 









I bought it because it was cheap and unique. I can't find much info on age or value, so I'm posting in hopes that someone will point me in the right direction. It is very light and will make a great camp/hiking axe.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it an axe or a hatchet?

Handle length?


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

It's an axe with a handle about 27". The head is two pieces with the cutting blade riveted to a steel sleeve. It's made by Ames/Plumb.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see that its a Plumb. 

Any stamped markings?

What do the labels say?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...0...0.0...1c.1.18.mobile-gws-serp.IfXo-wRxUjE


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Label has a model number 11-720 and says utility axe patent pending. I've googled it and found other pics. I was more interested to see if anyone knew about how old it was. Couldn't be more than 30 years I would guess. Thanks for the link I think I'll try bladeforums.


----------

